# Happy Halloween...



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

... From The Nuthers'. :hat: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Halloween to you and everyone else here on HT!! No punkins for us this year!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

handed out Horrorclix for trick-or-treat again, they're a smash.

Check out my halloween 1/24th Carrera.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice!!! No... Wicked!!! Yeah!!! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Back atcha!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Dave @ Dave's H.O. Raceway*

*" I'm Batman "*









__________________


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL superFist ...RALMAO 

Bob...I am Ironman...zilla



SuperFist said:


> *" I'm Batman "*
> 
> 
> __________________


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> LOL superFist ...RALMAO
> 
> Bob...I am Ironman...zilla


LMAO!!! 

Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

GREAT PUMPKINS !!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Maybe you guys have some more picks of some Halloween slot car carnage?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

While not a slotcar, thought you guys might like this. I was impressed myself...
My son carved this out. It's the logo for Sweetwater Brewery out of Atlanta...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Them there some fancy whittling :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

How about a pic from the daytime too?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Radical!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Takes pumpkin carving to a whole new level.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Shouldn't it be "Merry Thank's-Giv-O-Ween" considering how all these Holiday's run together?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Merry Thanks-Giv-O-Weenie-Year, you forgot New Years. :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> How about a pic from the daytime too?


Here ya go P71. I asked him about it and it's the depth that you carve into the meat of the pumpkin, which changes the lighting glow...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Had a blast handing out handfulls of candy Yesterday to all the dressed up kidos....fun, fun, fun!!! 

It was nice enough to park the Honda Element in the driveway and plop down the tailgate to hand out candy. Lots of our neighbors (adults) are big kids wich makes it even more fun. 

The Cubmaster even popped in after we turned off the lights. Bob and his Wife with their 5 kids. We hustled quickly to get all the candy that Fletcher didn't want to hand out to them...HAH! A few bottled waters, a restroom break and fun times. Gretna, Nebraska may not be the most exciting place in the world but, we sure have some great friends. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I was Doctor Pepper with a mask, rubber gloves, scrubs with a Dr. Pepper nametag to boot. Took some bandaids from work and joked around that that is what we were handing out to the OLDER KIDS...HAHAHAHAHA :lol:

Hilltop your son can carve a mean pumking...woah!!

Bob......zilla


----------

